# Join Team Diabetes UK for the Great Birmingham Run!



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2015)

Diabetes UK are looking for people to join their team for the Great Birmingham Run this October. You will receive a running top, fundraising pack and lots of support before and on the day. This is an amazing event around Birmingham's iconic sights and a fantastic way to raise vital funds for Diabetes UK.

To find out more, please visit www.diabetes.org.uk/great-birmingham-run or email ellen.jurczak@diabetes.org.uk.


----------

